# More than one Hopper?



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

Will an install support two Hoppers and say two Joeys? If so, will the programs on each Hopper be available to they Joeys and the other Hopper? The three satellite inputs (albeit with one of them recording all of primetime) will not be enough for my TV hungry family.

Whole home DVR is the last piece I need to put Directv out of my mind, I am very happy otherwise.


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes 2 hoppers and 2 joeys are OK.. That is what I will be doing.. But the 2 hoppers are not integrated yet.. Meaning they can't see each others programs yet.. That is supposed to come in a software update "soon"


----------



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

I am going with two Hoppers & four Joeys, two Joeys per Hopper. I want to put in two Sling adapters, one for me and one for daughter in college. Ok.... The questions are (1) sling adapters only connect to hoppers? (2) can you stack two adapters on one hopper or would it have to be one hopper & one sling ? (3) Is the Hopper Ethernet only & Joey Ethernet + wifi capable ? (4) How does the HIC work and the pricing for it ? ( maybe interested ) I have a spot where the 2nd Hopper is going and if I need Ethernet there for my Sling, I need to look at extending my network via (new router/ wifi extenders/long hard difficult CAT5 run/ or HIC which I already have a RG-6 cable run)


----------



## kregster (Mar 16, 2012)

Any update on when the two hoppers will be able to link? Thanks


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Keep in mind, the Joeys can see both Hoppers now, just not at the same time. You can tell the Joey which Hopper to see, and change between Hoppers anytime. Not known when the software update will be for full integration,but probably not too far off, there was an update already that added the button selection to the menu for integrating.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

eddwall said:


> II want to put in two Sling adapters, one for me and one for daughter in college. Ok.... The questions are (1) sling adapters only connect to hoppers? (2) can you stack two adapters on one hopper or would it have to be one hopper & one sling ? (3) Is the Hopper Ethernet only & Joey Ethernet + wifi capable ?


I'm interested in multiple Slings also, I hope you get a reply.


----------

